
The ‘Reddit exodus’ is a perfect illustration of the state of free speech online - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2015/02/18/the-reddit-exodus-is-a-perfect-illustration-of-the-state-of-free-speech-on-the-web/
======
SixSigma
There is a pro-censorship movement within Reddit, the SJW is strong with this
one

[http://www.reddit.com/r/RedditExtremism/comments/2v5nv9/the_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/RedditExtremism/comments/2v5nv9/the_values_and_morales_of_rredditextremism/)

